
Apollo 11: Four lesser-known facts - pionerkotik
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-48907836
======
mkesper
About "Hidden Figures": It's worth reading the book: Quite a detailled history
lesson!

------
melling
The podcast 13 Minutes to the Moon is full of details about the moon landing:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w13xttx2](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w13xttx2)

------
garyrichardson
The video of James Burke in the capsule was great. He could explain things to
me any day.

I'm Canadian. When I was a kid we got reruns of Connections on TLC before it
was a reality TV network. That was possibly the most informative TV show I've
ever watched. When my kids start hitting the middle school science age I think
we're going to marathon it.

